# Sensor de Movimiento o Inclinación



## XeRNo (May 14, 2007)

Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y en primer lugar me gustaría expresar la fascinación y gratitud que encuentro al descubrir un foro tan interesante.
En segundo lugar exponer mi duda: 
Todos conocemos consolas de videojuegos como la Nintendo WII o la PS3, que incorporan sensores de movimiento en sus mandos.  ¿Cómo se podría realizar algo así? Me interesa por que tengo una PSP (una Playstation Portátil) y sería bastante interesante integrarle un sensor de movimiento como el mando de esas consolas. Si sirve de ayuda, tengo un Nokia con una carcasa con sensor de movimiento para los juegos. Por si a alguien le interesa un poco de información de la carcasa en cuestión: http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/main_page/Nokia_Xpress-on_Fun_shell_UG_es.pdf
Alguien podría guiarme en el tema? La verdad es que no sé si sería muy dificil de realizar, pero al menos me gustaría saberlo.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2007)

si partimos de lo simple investiga que esd un switch de mercurio
y si quieres medir la inclinacion en forma de angulo tal vez si desarmas un mouse de los de bolita  te des una idea.


----------



## XeRNo (May 14, 2007)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> si partimos de lo simple investiga que esd un switch de mercurio
> y si quieres medir la inclinacion en forma de angulo tal vez si desarmas un mouse de los de bolita  te des una idea.



Y como me ayuda un mouse a realizar lo que quiero?? Disculpenme, pero soy muy novato en el tema.
He mirado lo del switch de mercurio, pero no sería lo mismo con sensores de inclinación sin mercurio?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2007)

Actualmente se utilizan accelerometros y inclinometros de silicio como los quelleva la wii.

Se trata de un chip donde se a fresado un condensador donde una de sus armaduras esta fija y la otra es movil


http://www.analog.com/en/cat/0,2878,764,00.html
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_80


----------



## XeRNo (May 15, 2007)

Bastante interesante lo del acelerómetro, alguna tienda en españa que los vendan?
Entonces en teoría, sustituyendo un acelerómetro por el joystick analógico, debería actuar el acelerómetro como tal?


----------



## XeRNo (May 15, 2007)

Como mencioné en el primer post, la carcasa del nokia que tiene sensor de movimiento, posee un acelerometro si no me equivoco. Pongo unas fotos para que me confirmeis, me digais si lo reconoceis y si me sirve de algo para el proyecto que intento realizar.




Y este su conexionado:



Gracias.


----------



## XeRNo (May 21, 2007)

Por lo que veo después de una semana aqui no se tiene mucha idea de lo que pregunto, no? Bueno, agradezco la ayuda que se ha intentado aportar.
Ciao.


----------



## Perromuerto (May 21, 2007)

Hoja de datos del fabricante:
http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,ADXL202,00.html
En el diagrama está perfectamente claro cuales son las señales. 
 "Xout " e "Yout" dan una señal periódica modulada por ancho de
pulsos. La proporción de la parte en alto a la parte en bajo da la
aceleración total para cada eje. Se necesita un micrcontrolador 
para que convierta las señales.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2007)

Pues te comento, lo que dices ya esta hecho hace cosa de unos dias, por degracia no se encontrarlo, busca por
diy, hack tilt Accelerometers,
no se si lo vi en:
http://www.hackaday.com
http://www.makezine.com/blog
http://hackedgadgets.com


----------



## XeRNo (May 22, 2007)

Perromuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hoja de datos del fabricante:
> http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,ADXL202,00.html
> En el diagrama está perfectamente claro cuales son las señales.
> "Xout " e "Yout" dan una señal periódica modulada por ancho de
> ...



Gracias. Y eso del microcontrolador... como va??


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2007)

Bueno lo del micro no es del todo cierto. Si le pones un pasa bajos tienes una tension continua que luego con el micro la traduces para que la consola sepa de que va.

Miraste los lis de hack a day por ahi hay varios proyectos sobre consolas?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 24, 2007)

Hay que saber ALGO de electrónica. Si quieres hacer un mando inalámbrico,
deberas usar radio, infrarrojo o ultrasonido. Primero debes capturar las señales
que el sensor da, acondicionarlas y transmitirlas. Entonces debes hacer un 
receptor para las señales del mando inalámbrico, demodular las señales y
convertirlas al formato que la videoconsola reconoce. De paso, como son dos
ejes, deberas usar dos canales analógicos, o un canal digital con un formato
de datos que permite diferenciar el eje en cuestión. Eso implica entre otras 
muchas cosas hacer por lo menos dos circuitos impresos, saber soldar y
tener un osciloscopio adecuado, digital preferiblemente. 
descente


----------



## XeRNo (May 25, 2007)

Perromuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hay que saber ALGO de electrónica. Si quieres hacer un mando inalámbrico,
> deberas usar radio, infrarrojo o ultrasonido. Primero debes capturar las señales
> que el sensor da, acondicionarlas y transmitirlas. Entonces debes hacer un
> receptor para las señales del mando inalámbrico, demodular las señales y
> ...



Yo no quiero hacer ningun mando inalámbrico. Por lo menos saber soldar y hacer circuitos impresos sé... algo es algo. Si supiera todo lo demás, para que iba a pedir ayuda aqui?

Un saludo!


----------



## transistor007 (Ene 23, 2009)

hola yo estoy en una tarea muy similar ocupando un acelerometro de analog devices: adxl330 es triaxial lo mas new de la tecnologia, lo conecte a un micro y puedo ver aceleracion, inclinacion, desplazameinto en 3 ejes.. muy bueno.. ya hay mucha información de eso.

saludos


----------

